
Scientific Self-Help: The State of Our Knowledge - alexandros
http://lesswrong.com/lw/3nn/scientific_selfhelp_the_state_of_our_knowledge/
======
joshrule
Cal Newport also does a great job in keeping up with a lot of the published
literature in these fields. Check out his books and blog at
<http://calnewport.com>. It's been incredibly helpful to me over the past few
years.

